# 574 tires



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i found a great deal on two rear tires and rims 14.9x24 not weather checked some lug wear but not bad,good rims and all aired up.got both for 150.00


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

You seem to find the good deals. Will your new (old) chains fit?


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

hi Joe yes they will fit perfect


----------

